# Grafik an Pfad ausrichten



## Darren (30. Mai 2005)

Hallo, ich habe bereits gelesen, wie man Text an Pfaden ausrichten kann, das war mir bisher hilfreich. Allerdings habe ich jetzt keinen Text mehr, den ich ausrichten möchte, sondern eine Grafik, in diesem Falle einen schwarz-gelben Warnstreifen. Diesen Streifen möchte ich nun einer gechlängelten Linie folgen lassen. Das lässt sich in Abhängigkeit von der Schlangenlinie mit dem Verbiegen-Filter nur bedingt gut realisieren.

Noch schwieriger wird es, wenn der Streifen sich dem Pfad eines Kreises anpassen soll, an dieser Stelle würde der Verbiegen-Filter dann endgültig kapitulieren. Daher frag ich jetzt mal ganz unverblümt, ob es möglich ist, eine Pixelgrafik an einem Pfad anzuordnen und wenn ja, wie. Wenn ihr noch andere Möglichkeiten außer Pfaden im Hinterkopf habt, bin ich natürlich auch immer offenen Ohres  . Danke für's Lesen.


----------



## devilchen (4. Juli 2005)

Hi, genau das gleiche Problem habe ich zur Zeit auch. 
 Hast schon eine Lösung für dein Problem gefunden/bekommen


----------



## der_Jan (4. Juli 2005)

Nun ich denke er würde das Sicherlich unter Umständen posten.
Warum teilst ihm die Antwort nicht mit?


----------



## Blackylein (5. Juli 2005)

Ich suche auch schon lange nach einer Möglichkeit eine Grafik an einem Pfad auszurichten. Wäre super wenn einer von den klugen Köpfen aus dem Forum dafür eine Lösung hat.


----------

